# Is this 'algae' aerobic or anarobic?



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey, I have this homely growth using plastic plants at the intake of one of my filters as a lattice

I'm wondering if anyone knows what it is - is it anarobic or aerobic? If the former I'll just let it grow to help absorbe nitrates.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Black brush algae also called black beard algae. Its aerobic.


----------



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

Mikaila31 said:


> Black brush algae also called black beard algae. Its aerobic.


That figures since it's grouping around the filter intake in the water flow. I guess I'll clean it all out since it's ugly.

Thanks


----------



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, cleaned most of it off in spent tank water and added some more plastic plants to the filter intake.

I like having the plastic plants there in the water flow as they add more surface area for nitrifying bacteria to grow, not that I really need more as my tank is filtered up the hilt but can you really ever have too much biological filtration?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

When there are no live plants in an aquarium, algae is actually doing you a great benefit. I would leave it (except for any on the glass).

Algae is not a true plant, though most of us usually say it is; it is actually a photosynthetic organism. But it behaves much like true plants. It must have light (the green and red forms) and nutrients. In plant-less tanks its fast growth indicates high organics (ammonia and nitrates) and light. I would check your water parameters to ensure ammonia and nitrates are not an issue.

As it is consuming nutrients, it is actually performing a similar task to live plants. The only "problem" with algae itself in an aquarium is when there are live plants and it begins to suffocate the leaves. But without plants, it may be a sign of trouble, or it may just be a helping hand at using nutrients and thus keeping the water cleaner. Algae produces oxygen, just as plants do; in fact, a majority of the oxygen in the atmosphere occurs from simple algae.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

And I'm pretty sure all algae is aerobic...


----------



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

redchigh said:


> And I'm pretty sure all algae is aerobic...


 
Well, I couldn't remember...though I have a minor B.S. in Biology I focused mostly on fauna and it's been 25 years since I took a Botany class ;-) I'd thought there were both anaerobic and aerobic forms of algae but after doing a quick refresher study turns out all algae are anaerobic (bacteria can be anaerobic or aerobic so maybe I was confusing them with algae).

Byron my water parameters remain as always NO3 < 20 NO2 = 0 NH3 = 0 so I don't know, maybe I have too much light in my tanks.

I have those Japanese "algae balls" in my tank and they are doing great.


----------

